# Help!! my kitten keeps attacking my 7yr old cat



## Minnie (Sep 3, 2006)

Hi, i am at my wits end with my new kitten Louis who is about 5 months old, as he wont stop terrorizing my 8yr old cat Minnie.
Minnie is very docile and loving and has never lashed out at anyone preffering to snuggle up on your lap instead, but since we have had our new kitten Louis he attacks her all the time, pouncing on her and biting her, chasing and biting her tail and overall making her life a misery, to the point where she cant settle or relax anywhere.
At first we thought Louis was just playing (being a kitten) but he has turned so aggressive with Minnie refusing to let go of her when he is attacking. Minnie does nothing and just hisses and yelps, looking quite helpless, even though Louis is half the size of her!
We have tried everything to stop the kitten from doing this but nothing works.
Please can someone give me some tips on how to help this situation!!!!


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

Has he been fixed yet? Do you give him plenty of play time to wear him out? Are there lots of toys around?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Does Minnie show signs of being afraid of Louis? Hiding from him? Running away when he comes into the room? Checking around corners and doorways to see if he's in the next room? Slinking around the outside edges of a room that he's in?

What is her posture when he "attacks" her? Ears? Tail? Body position?


----------



## Minnie (Sep 3, 2006)

Cat Daddy said:


> Has he been fixed yet? Do you give him plenty of play time to wear him out? Are there lots of toys around?


Yes there are lots of toys around to keep him amused and he does have plenty of play time.
However he has not been fixed yet as he is only 5 months, could this be the problem why he is so aggressive or do you think its the fact that Minnie is a female cat????


----------



## Minnie (Sep 3, 2006)

coaster said:


> Does Minnie show signs of being afraid of Louis? Hiding from him? Running away when he comes into the room? Checking around corners and doorways to see if he's in the next room? Slinking around the outside edges of a room that he's in?
> 
> What is her posture when he "attacks" her? Ears? Tail? Body position?


Minnie doesnt really show signs of being afraid as such, more unsettled as Louis will not leave her alone. When he attacks her she turns on her back and just hisses and yelps and doesnt really fight back. But we have noticed Louis for a few seconds just showing eye contact and then attacking her.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

If Minnie's not afraid, then I wouldn't be too concerned about it. A position halfway between the side and the back is a defensive-aggressive position. It's not a submissive posture by any means. It's the posture a cat would take when they want to claw the heck out of a threat...it exposes four sets of claws plus fangs. edited to add -> So she's well-prepared to defend herself if she needs to. If nobody's gotten hurt yet, then he must know just how far he can push it.  

BTW, when they make eye contact with each other, who looks away first?


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

He could be reaching maturity early, you may want to ask your Vet about how soon you can get fixed, and maybe keep them more seperated for a while, so the hormones can clear his system and the behavior doesn't become habit.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

As long as no one is getting hurt, it sounds normal to me. He's at the age where he wants to assert himself. 
My guys got along beautifully until Nanokk hit that age. Then all **** broke loose! There was almost constant fighting for several weeks. It calmed down though and now they are love bugs again.
I would not interfere, unless you think there is a real danger of someone geting hurt. It is a necessary part of growning up an setting their little social structure. But I would recommend keeping both their nails clipped, just incase.
As for neutering, by all means! This is a great time to get it done. But don't expect any major personality or behavioral changes. I've always had male cats and have never noticed a difference. Kittens and young cats are rambunctious and that's just the way it is.  
BTW Nanook had already been neutered at 6 weeks so testosterone had no play in his behavior.
Enjoy them!


----------



## MeowN (May 19, 2006)

My cats were like that when Beans was a kitten she use to attack my male cat, who is not deceased, but she would leave my mom's female cat alone. It was as if she truly did not like Scooter. Poor Scooter had battle wounds and everything, as she was not declawed but he had been previously to me getting him. Well she got fixed and declawed (and yes I know many people on here are against it, but it happened) and then it was more evened out and stopped. I would get your cat fixed and see if it makes a difference. I think Beansy was the same age your kitten was, when I got her fixed, but she tortured him from day one. Getting her fixed made a big difference.


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

Dude acts this way toward Kit N. a lot. 

It will definitely help if Minnie has a place to relax and get away from the kitten, especially if it is a place she can get to but he cannot. (Kit N. climbs up on the back of a rocking recliner chair that Dude is too big and clumsy to climb!)

If you can't give Minnie a "kitten-free" resting place let her have some alone time with you in a closed room without Mr. Rambunctious around once in a while. You know, just some "Minnie only" time with petting, relaxing, playing and treats.


----------



## catbrothers (Jul 4, 2006)

I find this a bit interesting since I have a 12 1/2 year old cat, a 2 1/2 year old and a 1 1/2 year old also.

I had two senior cats and one of them passed away in January of 2005 , which left my then 11 year old cat by himself. Seeming to be lonely, 
I decided to adopt an 8 month old cat to be his buddy - well, senior kitty
was not happy, even though I did a very slow introduction taking about 3 weeks.

My 8 month old kitty just would not leave the 11 year old one alone; he wanted to play and bug him more than senior cat liked. It just wasn't a great relationship because senior cat wanted to lounge more and of course, the young cat wanted to play; which would be expected.

so, about 4 months later, when the cat was 1, I got a 3 month old kitty;
and within 4 days, they were playing happily together and also sleeping together and grooming each other. It solved the situation for me, the younger cats could play and wrestle to their hearts content, and senior cat was finally able to relax without being bugged as much; but could still be stimulated by all the action going on around him.

And I will mention that they all get along fine now; with my senior cat now
engaging in play with them once in awhile also.

Maybe an additional cat closer to your 5 months old age would be the answer for you; of course, much depends on being able to add another cat to one family, so just a suggestion.


----------

